# Recipes for Healthy Treats



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm trying to get away from buying treats directly from our pet store as in general the brands are not great quality and a lot of the ingredients are rubbish.

I was wondering if anyone makes their own dog treats or uses a particular, healthy food as treats.

It has come to light that a lot of things upset Nelly's stomach but her concentration levels are increasing every day and I would like to match her development with mental stimulation as well as physical.

I do not always treat when training but it's nice for her to have something else as a reward when reward is not an adventure or cuddles!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Our boys love carrots, they can't get enough of them.

Also you can get a dehydrator and use sweet potatos, meats, or anything else the like.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I came across this recipe, and am thinking about putting together a batch. They sound delicious to me, although I wasn't sure about oats. My V does not eat food with grains, so this would be a new experience for her. 

http://www.thebark.com/content/granola-peanut-butter-crunchies


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you all! Nelly loves carrots too, especially frozen ones while she's teething! 

Laika, they do look lovely haha! Nelly is also on grain free food but I have sprinkled a little raw oats over her kibble before to help with loose stools and she was just fine.

Dehydrator is next on the list!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Poached chicken breasts and cubed? Those would be high value. A friend then uses the broth and mixes it with yogurt before freezing in cubes. She gives them to her pup in the summer to cool her down. We do lots of carrots and have a big bag of dried lamb lung that Wilson goes nuts for


----------

